# Totally new to handguns - got a 92FS



## resihnedor (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll embarrass myself by asking, but here goes. I've never owned nor fired a handgun in my entire life. I just got the 92 FS (new). Do I merely load the magazine, slip it in, release the safety, and fire? Do I ever need to work the slide thing on the top of the gun or will merely 2 pulls of the trigger cause a round to be chambered (1st pull) and then fired (second pull).

I"m sorry to ask such a basic question- don't come down too hard on me. Any help would truly, truly be appreciated.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmmm......where to start?

First off, congrats on buying a very nice first gun. You couldn't have chosen any better. 

Second, you really should get some lessons on gun handling and shooting. Easy to say I know, and harder to do. 

Anyways, to answer your question, load the mag, insert it into the mag well until it clicks into place. Pull back on the slide until it locks to the rear. Depress the slide release to let the slide move forward. This will chamber your round. 

You are now ready to fire. But, please read thru the owner's manual front to back. Pay attention to the photos showing the slide release, safety and such. 

Did I mention you really do need to get some gun handling and shooting lessons? :watching:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you read and understand the handgun manual that came with the firearm as mentioned above? No questions are dumb questions especially in this matter, but as said above you should really seek a firearms safety course, a training course, or at least find someone who is familiar with semi-auto's, specifically 92's. I would recommend, seeing that you are a beginner, is to leave the safety down and then chamber a round, and when you want to fire push the safety up. There are 2 ways to chamber a round, one is mentioned above, the other would be to insert the loaded magazine, fully retract the slide to the rear and let it go(really let it go) to chamber a round from the magazine. Excellent choice by the way.:watching: Likewise the pistol you purchased is considered a double/single action with a safety/decocker, always use the decocker to lower the hammer, and keep your finger's no where near the trigger as you do this. once you have chambered a round, the first pull will be like a revolver, somewhat long and heavy, the second and subsequent pulls will be light and short until you run out of ammo or decock the hammer. Always remember when you see the two red dots on the rear of the slide that means fire. And please, please, ask more questions if you are not sure! One thing I do know as a fact: "handguns are not forgiving".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you have any very experienced friends with handguns?. I'm going to assume you know what the trigger is. Keep your finger off the trigger until ready to fire. Keep the gun always pointed in a safe direction, pretend at any minute it will fire by itself, so keep it always pointed in a safe direction loaded or unloaded. Treat the gun as if it was loaded all the time,and keep it pointed in a safe direction.. Go on "you tube" and watch videos specific to the gun you own.


----------



## resihnedor (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the response and the recommendation. I will get some gun-handling and shooting lessons - the gun dealer suggested the 92 SF over a Glock given my total newness with handling guns - he said the lack of a mechanical safety on the Glock was an important consideration. He also said the recoil from the 92 was considerably less than from the Glock and for someone new, this could be very important as well.
Again, many thanks to all!!!


----------



## resihnedor (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks!
In addition to following your advice (basic handling considerations), I will seek out training and also look at the recommended videos.

Many thanks again!


----------



## resihnedor (Apr 30, 2013)

Many thanks for the response! I will follow your advice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta 92s are fantastic guns. I have several myself.

However - In addition to the advice above: clean and lube the gun before your first range trip. Many a first trip gets ruined when this doesn't occur. Even if the gun seems like it is covered in oil while new from the box - some companies use packing grease or substances that simply prevent rust... not really lube to help a working gun


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm relatively new myself and the 92fs was my first pistol too. I read the manual from cover to cover. In your defense, I will say that the manual doesn't do a terrific job of explaining the mechanics of the handgun. I was not feeling confident so I took a handgun course from the local personal defense company with NRA certified instructors. It was a huge confidence booster. They thoroughly covered gun safety, basic functions/mechanics of revolvers/semi-autos, differences in ammunitions, some legalities regarding self-defense, and a few hours of instruction on the range covering shooting fundamentals As a result, at the end of the day, I felt much better informed about my pistol and had much greater confidence using it correctly and safely. Best of all, I finished the day greatly enamored of the 92fs. It was my first experience shooting a handgun and it was very memorable. I highly recommend getting some instruction, money well spent.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Re: cleaning. I second this too. I read this same advice before shooting mine for the first time and it did seem dirty. I almost wondered if someone had fired the pistol before I purchased. I always feel better about any firearm if I have broken it down, cleaned it and reassembled it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta's are test fired before being shipped out to the distributors. 

The number of rounds vary, although I have heard it's a minimum of six.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Beretta's are test fired before being shipped out to the distributors.
> 
> The number of rounds vary, although I have heard it's a minimum of six.


Thanks for the info. That would explain it.


----------

